# Schreiben von Wavefront obj



## Flytronik (4. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einer API mit der ich meine Coords (x,y,z) in eine obj wandeln kann. Leider geht es nicht mit Cert und Colt, habt Ihr eine andere Idee?


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Okt 2007)

OBJ Api Referenz anschauen und selbst schreiben. OBJ ist ein sehr einfaches Format.


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OBJ Api Referenz anschauen und selbst schreiben. OBJ ist ein sehr einfaches Format.



Das ist auch nicht das Problem  . Also ich habe meine Tochter mit meinem 3D Scanner eingescannt und habe jetzt 80.000 Punkte im Raum. Jetzt muss ich jeweils 3 Punkte zu einer Fläche verbinden, leider habe ich noch keine Idee wie ich die richtigen Punkte finde. Es fehlt mir also noch eine Formel dafür. Ich dachte es gibt sowas schon fertig als API.


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Okt 2007)

Ist das eingescannte Modell bereits eine OBJ Datei?


----------



## Flytronik (4. Okt 2007)

Nein, es sind nur Coords die ich als Obj speichere (der Scanner ist eigenbau). Leider verbinde ich die Punkte nur von 1 aufwerts (123,234,345 usw). Die Punkte stimmen schon nur die Verbindung nicht.


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Okt 2007)

Mit den Coords allein kannst du leider nichts anfangen , du musst auch schon speichern wie die einzelnen Coords Triangles/Quads/Polygone erzeugen. Ansonsten kannst du ewig versuchen diese zu verbinden.


----------



## Flytronik (5. Okt 2007)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Triangles/Quads/Polygone



Wie berechne ich das?


----------



## merlin2 (5. Okt 2007)

Wenn du nicht weißt, in welcher Reihenfolge dein Scannner die Punkte speichert und der Scanner nur Punkte liefert, dürfte das umöglich sein.


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Okt 2007)

Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir noch einfällt ist es per Bruteforce zu versuchen. Such dir einen Startpunkt und lass von dort aus den nächstgelegenen Punkt suchen und verbinde den mit einem einzelnen Strich. Das ganze wird sehr langsam sein, aber es könnte zumindest visualisiert werden.


----------

